# Major League



## TexPhoto (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks to some good timing and persistence, I was able to shoot two Washington Nationals games. The first on 9/11.




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 18, 2016)

too bad u didnt post what camera/lens or settings


----------



## cookestudios (Sep 19, 2016)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> too bad u didnt post what camera/lens or settings



You can see all the equipment and settings by clicking the Flickr links.


----------



## Besisika (Sep 19, 2016)

Fantastisch!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi Tex. 
Lovely series of shots, particularly like the second shot. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 28, 2016)

*Thanks for all the replies! * As pointed out, all exif data is only a click of the photo away.

Here are some photos from the second game. This was a night game, or at least a dusk to Night game.




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr

As you can see in the final 2, I try to get very sharp photos even at night, but when I have good ones, I try to get some motion blur photos. They never sell, but I like them.




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------

